#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις συμμετοχής Δημοπρασίας - Αποκλεισμός

## milt

συμμετείχα σε διαγωνισμό έργου με την ατομική μου επιχείρηση όπου κατά τον έλεγχο των δικαιολογητικών,στις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις, δεν είχα αναγράψει ότι η επιχείρηση μου στελεχώνεται από εμένα τον ίδιο ονομαστικά και μόνο .........επειδή 
1) η επιχείρηση είναι ατομική
2) την στελεχώνω μόνο εγώ πράγμα που φαίνεται και στην βεβαίωση ΜΜΕΠ η στελέχωση

όπως ζητείται στην πρότυπη διακήρυξη έργων τύπου Β άρθρο23: Δικαιολογητικα, 23.2.2 παρ.β

επειδή το θεώρησα αυτονόητο, ενώ ο πρόεδρος της επιτροπής μου είπε ότι είναι λόγος αποκλεισμού....

μίλησα ξανά μαζί του τηλεφωνικά και μου είπε ότι σε παρόμοια περίπτωση η ένσταση απορρίφθηκε αλλά αν βρω κάτι για να την στηρίξω πχ άλλη απόφαση για να την επικαλεστώ να την κάνω την ένσταση.......

έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο σε κανέναν .........????

το κείμενο της Υ.Δ. :


1) η ατομική μου επιχείρηση δεν τελεί υπό πτώχευση, εκκαθάριση, αναγκαστική διαχείριση, ούτε έχει κινηθεί σε  

βάρος της διαδικασία κήρυξης σε πτώχευση, εκκαθάριση, αναγκαστική διαχείριση .

2) δεν έχω καταδικαστεί για κάποιο από τα παρακάτω αδικήματα:

α) συμμετοχή σε εγκληματική οργάνωση, κατά το άρθρο 2 παρ.1 της κοινής δράσης της αριθμ. 98/773/ΔΕΥ του 

Συμβουλίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης,

β) δωροδοκία, κατά το άρθρο 3 της πράξης του Συμβουλίου της 26ης Μαϊου 1997 και στο άρθρο 3 παρ.1 της 

κοινής δράσης αριθμ.98/742/ΚΕΠΠΑ του Συμβουλίου,

γ) απάτη, κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 1 της σύμβασης για την προστασία των οικονομικών συμφερόντων των                                                                                                                    

Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων,                                                                                                   


δ) νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες, κατά το άρθρο 1 της αριθμ.91/308/ΕΟΚ οδηγίας του 

Συμβουλίου, για την πρόληψη χρησιμοποίησης του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος για την νομιμοποίηση 

εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες, ε) υπεξαίρεση (375 Π.Κ.), στ) απάτη (386-388 Π.Κ.), ζ) εκβίαση 

(385 Π.Κ.), η) πλαστογραφία (216-218 Π.Κ.), θ) ψευδορκία (224 Π.Κ.), ι) δωροδοκία (235-237 Π.Κ.), κ) δόλια 

χρεοκοπία (398 Π.Κ.) .

3) η ατομική μου επιχείρηση δεν έχει διαπράξει πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα για το οποίο της επιβλήθηκε ποινή που 

της στερεί το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε δημοπρασίες δημοσίων έργων .

4) η ατομική μου επιχείρηση δεν είναι εγγεγραμμένη σε  εργοληπτικές οργανώσεις (καθώς είμαι νέος 

ασφαλισμένος ) .

5) το ανεκτέλεστο υπόλοιπο των εργολαβικών συμβάσεων δεν υπερβαίνει τα νόμιμα όρια ανεκτέλεστου που 

τίθενται .

6) η ατομική μου επιχείρηση δεν απασχολεί πρόσωπα με σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας .

----------


## P.A.

Δυστυχώς είναι βλακώδες αλλά θα πρέπει να το βάλεις όπως και να προσθέσεις ότι δεν απασχολείς μισθωτούς μηχανικούς.

Εγώ το διατυπώνω ως εξής : Η επιχείρησή μου είναι ατομική και στελεχώνεται από τον................... 

Εάν μειοδότησες, να κάνεις ένσταση και να συμβουλευθείς και δικηγόρο για την διατύπωση.

Φιλικά

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ειμασταν 2 με την ίδια έκπτωση, μικρό και το έργο......αν δεν έχω κάτι χειροπιαστό δεν θα την κάνω την ένσταση

----------


## Xάρης

Παραλογισμοί του ελληνικού δημοσίου.
Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να έχεις από κοντά δικηγόρο για να σε συμβουλέψει.
Σημασία έχει το πάθημα να γίνεται μάθημα έτσι ώστε την επόμενη φορά να μην δίνουμε πάτημα σε κανέναν.

----------


## milt

πάντως με μια μικρή ερευνά μάλλον ακόμα και στις ατομικές υπάρχει ιστορικό αποκλεισμού από δημοπρασία και απόρριψης ενστάσεων για το ότι δεν έγραψαν στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση ακόμα και αν είναι ατομική επιχείρηση ότι στελεχώνονται από αυτούς τούς ίδιους και μόνο................τι να πω απροσεξία μου

ΒΛ92ΟΡ1Υ-ΡΡΙ.pdf

συνεδρίαση επιτροπής Μακεδονίας Θράκης

----------

